# Question to People with the Argos hooded litter tray..



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

Do you use litter tray liners? and if so.. which ones?

im currently using the giant ones from Pets at home.. which are mahoosive!! and so im not using the door at the moment.

I tried the large ones, but there not big enough and i had to really stretch it (so i took it off)

help


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I dont have the argos hooded tray but i do have a large hooded tray....i dont use the door on mine either as i find hooded trays tend to keep odour inside and my kittes would sooner go on the floor then attempt to go in...i dont use tray liners either...i have tried with previous smaller trays but find my cats tend to claw at them and destroy them anyway.

I just tip mine into a bin liner and scrape of any excess...then bleach the bottom with pure bleach and then dry with kitchen roll.....bit time consuming as oppose to just removing the bag but does the trick for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

hey we have a few hooded trays, dont have doors on because Tink dosent like to push through them... more effort for her? lol
Dont use liners ether, if they go poo poo we use a baby nappy bag to scoop the kittens out as its stiky!  other than that we just empty it into a liner when we clean it out. We dont use bleach to clean it as im not sure how they would react to it? we have some cleaner we get from the pet shops for kitty litter trays.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah i know some kitties can be funny with bleach...mine dont seem to mind tho so thats good...i do make sure it is all out though before i refill the tray.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont bother with litter tray liners, mine scratch holes in them so it defeats the object really. 

maybe newspaper is worth a try if you prefer to line it, defo cheaper


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

we have a largish hooded tray and we use t door we use wilkos own linners


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't bother with litter liners, they are a waste of money to be honest. They just end up scraping them into their wees & poos, then getting holes in it all*


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

i clean the whole litter tray (and remove the liner/litter) every saturday.. and yes i will agree there are holes in it from where her nails have clawed it.. i usually take out the bag, give the tray a swill with some water (just to get the last of the dust out) and then dry it with some kitchen towel.

Every time she poo's i pick it out with a scoop and doggy doo doo bag hehe - though i tend to just leave her wees in there, i usually move all the litter around so its all level'd out again.

but i think its me causing the problem i have... which is towards the end of the week there is litter dust EVERYWHERE, all round the kitchen and espcially outside her tray when shes been. and im forever sweeping it up with a dustpan and brush

But i think this is because im not scooping out the wee'd on litter, and so throughout the week the tray turns from solid litter to powered dust.. 

i thought maybe if i got bags that fitted, i could put the door on and the dust wouldnt get everywhere.. 
i think im just going to have to start scooping out the dusty wee'd on litter, and top the tray up


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe its the type of kitty litter you are using? we used to have the hard kind which created a lot of dust! till we found a large piece of glass in it!!! imagine if that had gone into their tray and we had not seen it!
so we use the wooden kitty litter now which soaks the wee's and its a lot easier to use i think.


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

i think what were using is wood? 

hmm its just what we picked up from the RSPCA when we got her, its in a plaine white sack.. no brand  

But there light brown pellets


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

ahhh ok well the wood is lite brown woodern pellets so i dno whats goin on then  
hand held hoover?


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

were starting to introduce her to the outside world now (weve had her 5 weeks) so hopefully she'll start going outside once shes fully out there, wont be so bad then


----------

